# New found talent :) for T



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I have been trying really hard to draw Chihuahuas. So i have been taking pics off here and attempting to draw them.. 
here is my third attempt at Jade


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

Aweee, I like it!! You did very a very good job!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Where is T? I haven't seen her in ages!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw You did a great job! She'll love it!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks  I hope she comes on soon to see it before i send it to her..


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I think its really good and looks like jade.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Does anyone else want a Drawing?? I can Attempt it


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

that is brillaint..well done x


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Does anyone else want a Drawing?? I can Attempt it


You can try Squiglet if you want!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Well done it looks great!


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

that looks awesome


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

You can try Shayley or Kizzie if you'd like. I don't know if that is harder because they are black but you did an awesome job!


----------

